# Making bath bombs in high humidity



## Toriej92

I live in a very humid climate. Humidity is routinely 85% 95% even 100%. This makes making bathbombs very difficult. Even with high AC, drying bathbombs takes upwards of a week when they work. Most videos I've seen are done far up north. Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with or aid in the drying time.


----------



## Dahila

buy dehumidifier
I keep 40% humidity and in 48 hours they are hard and dry


----------



## Bathaholic

I also live in a high humidity area and struggled with bath bombs for months. No matter where I put them (a colder room, in the closet, in a bag), they wouldn't dry for weeks. Our AC unit isn't the best thing and allows a lot of humidity to enter our house. So I had to come up with something because buying a dehumidifier wasn't really in my budget - and I didn't have anywhere to put it.

I bought two air-tight containers from Target and large silica packets from Amazon (both products are linked below). After making a batch, I'd put the entire pan of bombs that were sitting on a towel in the container with 4-5 silica packets and close it up. I'd turn them every morning and night and after the second day they were hard as a rock. 

I've recently converted an old bedroom into my soaping/product room and we installed a window AC unit. I now have a hydrometer that tells me the humidity level, and with the window unit the humidity stays around 50%. I haven't tried making bath bombs yet but I have made several batches of embeds that haven't swelled up into unrecognizable shapes. 

Another thing to check out is your recipe since you are likely pulling moisture from the air and into your mix (I learned this from many internet searches). I eliminate any water and when I spritz the batch with alcohol, I stir and wait a minute or so before spritzing again. Adding a bit (a tablespoon or so) of corn starch also seems to help - if you don't already have it in your recipe.

I feel your frustration...living in the south (or any humid area) sucks when trying to craft bath bombs!


https://www.target.com/p/sterilite-37-qt-storage-tote-with-blue-latches/-/A-51872701#lnk=sametab 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X6FVWDJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Midwitch

I live in the same climate. I gave up on bath bombs....lol. Thanks for the info, I am kinda excited to try them again


----------



## Bathaholic

I hope this helps! I'm going to make bath bombs this weekend and see if I can get away from having to lock them in a container.


----------



## Toriej92

The gel packets are genius. I also looked into the dehumidifier. Some of the smaller ones aren't too expensive. Around $30ish. I wonder if maybe putting it in a closet might work. 

However, it has only been a few days and I have not had the opportunity to try either methods. 

That being said, I tried the Soap Queen recipe again. Which has produced positive results in the past. Per the instructions, I took the top half off and put them in the microwave to dry. Ghetto. I know but it was out of the way of cats and maybe air tight??? The tops puffed up and days later they were kind of sticky. In a moment of desperation, I put two in the oven. *gulp* At 170. And worst soap maker ever, I forgot about them in the oven. So probably an hour. They weren't even that hot but they did dry. It took some doing to get them out but they came out in one piece. Of course, as mentioned the top are like rough muffins and the bottoms are perfect so I can't use them for gifts but it was SOME positive reactions?? 

Sigh. Anyway, that was an honest update on the oven method. 

Oh also the fizz was perfect. And the bath bomb was light enough to float too.


----------



## Bathaholic

At least you made some progress! I haven't tried the oven method because, like what happened to you, I know I would forget. Haha.


----------



## Kristen Fritz

Hi!  I know this is an old post but this may end up helping someone new to this issue (like me!).  Humidity where I live (Los Angeles area but on the coast) has been around 80% or more lately, and my bath bombs are are reacting and turning into goopy or ugly messes (they still work great, though).  I don't have AC and don't intend to get, and I've only been making small batches, but this is what I've found works:
-MINIMAL liquid--mixture shouldn't even really feel damp at all, and NO water--use witch hazel from a spray bottle
-Reducing by half or eliminating epsom salt
-Use smaller molds
-Unmold almost immediately and let dry in a large paper bag (like a grocery store bag) with the top folded over and clipped.  This seems to absorb the humidity and they come out great and are hard enough to handle after 1 hour and fully hard overnight.

This is my recipe, I have not tried to make larger batches, and I am using small molds--I get 3-5 mini bombs depending on the mold:
1/2 C. Baking Soda
1/4 C. Corn Starch
1/4 C. Citric Acid
1/8 C. Epsom Salt
2 t. Dried Flowers (optional)
3 t. Carrier Oil
15 Drops Essential Oil
4-5 Spritzes Witch Hazel with 14% Alcohol
I add the carrier oil mixed with essential oil slowly with a whisk and then add the witch hazel a spritz at a time, whisking in between.  It feels pretty light and dry when I put in the mold.

Edited:  The total amount of witch hazel from the spritzes measures ~1 t.


----------



## DirtyDeeSoaps

I live in Philadelphia, and our summers are notoriously muggy. I found your recipe 2 years ago and it is the ONLY one that works for me! That plus silicate packs, and my bombs are ready to package in 1 day. Thank you all for sharing tips!


----------



## Angie Gail

I'm in a very humid place (central Texas) and I can't make bath bombs either. I switched to making fizzy bath truffles. They have a higher oil content and hold together better (I use an ice cream scoop to shape them) and still fizz like a bath bomb. I let them set for two days in a room with a small dehumidifier then I shrink wrap them. You can find recipes online or I can give you mine (I just don't have it hand right now).


----------



## Rsapienza

I am in Florida with the ridiculous humidity all the timeI do have central air that is always running. The humidity in my home varies from 52-60. I have made so many failed batches that I had pretty much given up. Then I came across Cada’s recipe. They are located in Florida. I have not had 1 failed batch since. I would definitely skip the Epsom salts in a humid environment.


----------



## soapbar

Rsapienza said:


> I am in Florida with the ridiculous humidity all the timeI do have central air that is always running. The humidity in my home varies from 52-60. I have made so many failed batches that I had pretty much given up. Then I came across Cada’s recipe. They are located in Florida. I have not had 1 failed batch since. I would definitely skip the Epsom salts in a humid environment.



Can you plz mentin Cada's recipe?


----------



## AliOop

soapbar said:


> Can you plz mentin Cada's recipe?


I believe this is the link to their YouTube video with the recipe and instructions:


If you do a search for bath bombs on this forum, @lsg has also posted a recipe with no water, which may work better in high humidity areas.


----------



## anokea

I live in central Texas also and was having a horrible time with my bath bombs.  I swallowed my pride and actually bought a recipe from bathfizzandfoam.com.  I figured it would at least give me a starting point.  Thus far, it's been great and I've had no problems at all.


----------



## Rsapienza

soapbar said:


> Can you plz mentin Cada's recipe?











						How To Make Bath Bombs Recipe DIY
					

If you're new to making bath bombs or even an experienced bath bomb maker. Making bath bombs can be a challenge at times. Even things out of your control such as the humidity can play a big part in your bath bomb making success. Here is our bath bomb recipe.




					cadamolds.com


----------



## Ochre+Co

anokea said:


> I live in central Texas also and was having a horrible time with my bath bombs.  I swallowed my pride and actually bought a recipe from bathfizzandfoam.com.  I figured it would at least give me a starting point.  Thus far, it's been great and I've had no problems at all.


I know this is a wee old, but did you purchase the high humidity one? I think it’s mentioned as Robyn’s and has unicorn bath bombs as the main photo?


----------



## anokea

Ochre+Co said:


> I know this is a wee old, but did you purchase the high humidity one? I think it’s mentioned as Robyn’s and has unicorn bath bombs as the main photo?


I did.  I'm not sure what the photo was, but it was definitely the high humidity.


----------

